# Server gesucht



## enrix (6. September 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

ich würde gern ein paar kleine Webprojekte hosten und suche daher einen geeigneten Server. Die Webprojekte sind mit unterschiedlichen Technologien (Java EE, PHP, Ruby)  entwickelt worden weshalb entsprechende root-konfigurationen mögich sein sollten. Desweiteren sollten die Dienste des Servers über verschiede Domains einzeln erreichbar sein. Leider kenne ich mich auf diesem Gebiet sehr wenig aus und kann mir unter den vielen Angeboten nur wenig vorstellen. Teilweise wird ein vserver angeboten anderseits spielt Root-Server eine Rolle. Welcher server würde in dem Fall in Frage kommen und kennt Ihr gute Anbieter?

beste Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier kommt es vorallem auch stark darauf an, welche Anwendungen du laufen lassen willst, wie viel Ressourcen die brauchen, was alles gleichzeitig laufen sollte und so weiter.
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich bei deinen Angaben einen dedizierten Server empfehlen, diese bieten von der Leistung her mehr Spielraum für deine Aufgaben. Hier würde ich grob schätzen, dass es kein "Ultra-Teil" sein muss, ich denke dass für dich ein einfacher Dualcore mit 4 GB Ram reichen sollten.

Einen kleinen Vergleich der Anbieter und der Leistungen findest du eigentlich fast überall im Internet, hier mal ein Beispiel: klick.

Ausserdem zu empfehlen sind noch die KimSuFi von OVH (Klick. Wobei der billigste dort gezeigte Server meiner Meinung nicht ausreichend wäre, der Q-1T würde ausreichen.

Gruß
BK


----------

